# Meinungen zum SP2



## ByteDigger (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

was denkt ihr vom SP2?

ich habs jetzt seit ein paar Stunden und obwohl ich nur schlechtest
gelesen habe, muss ich sagen, dass ich sehr angetan bin.
Das Sicherheitscenter erkennt meine Virenprogramme,
es läuft noch alles, der PopupBlocker tut sehr gut seinen Dienst und
die Sicherheitshinweise melden sich bei allen kritischen Seiten
die ich getestet habe...

Einzig die Firewall werde ich noch ersetzen.

Also was sagt ihr dazu? Brauchbar oder zu Unsicher?


----------



## SilentWarrior (9. Oktober 2004)

Also ich find's ganz ok, das Sicherheitscenter hab ich deaktiviert - aber was ich von anderen so gehört hab, soll es ja teilweise echt ziemliche Probleme gegeben haben. Naja, bei mir funktioniert's. Den PopUp-Blocker brauch ich eh nicht, das erledigt Firefox auch ohne Service Pack.


----------



## Alex Duschek (9. Oktober 2004)

Ich höre nur noch "Service Pack 2 ist e,das braucht kein Mensch",allerdings läufts bei mir problemlos.Sicherheitscenter gefäält mir auch sehr gut und natürlich die vielen Bugfixes und Sicherheitslöcherstopfungen für XP sind sehr wichtig.Ich bin zu 95% überzeugt vom SP2 
(Die anderen 5 % fehlen, weil Style XP jetzt leider nicht mehr funktioniert  )


----------



## ByteDigger (9. Oktober 2004)

also ich hatte auch keine probleme bei der Umstellung.
Alle Programme funktionierten noch und merkliche Nachteile
hab ich auch nicht gefunden!

Und alleine wegen den Bugfixes und Sicherheitslücken
ist es schon sinnvoll


----------



## preko (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

das SP2 kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen, der mit WinXP arbeitet!

Es stopft vorhandene Sicherheitslücken und die Firewall ist nun wirklich mal zu gebrauchen.

Das einzige, was nicht funktioniert, sind schlecht, bzw. unsauber geschriebene Scripts, Programme und ähnliches, die aufgrund dessen auch Möglichkeiten eines Angriffes bieten könnten. Für einige Programme gibt es Updates für das SP2.

Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## Vaethischist (14. Oktober 2004)

Generell kann man das SP2 wohl empfehlen, aber ohne eine *vernünftige* Firewall würde ich meinen Rechner trotzdem nicht ans Internet lassen. Außerdem sollte man für die Dauersauger noch die Begrenzung auf 10 gleichzeitige Verbindungen nach außen erwähnen, die aber mit dem entsprechenden Patch auch wieder Geschichte sind.


----------



## funnytommy (14. Oktober 2004)

Also mit dem SP2 bin ich nicht so zufrieden...Dateidownloads funktionieren nicht immer aufgrund der Sicherheitsblocks dann dringen manche POP-ups wieder durch..jedes mal beim Starten wird mir gesagt dass mein Computer nicht sicher ist....was macht denn das Service Pack eigentlich...eigentlich nur warnen.......hmm habs mir besser vorgestellt....
naja was solls...

greets ft


----------



## aquila (15. Oktober 2004)

Bis jetzt gibts von meiner Seite aus nichts zu klagen habe schon oft installiert. Funktioniert einwandfrei... Bei ein paar Programmen muss mann halt aufpassen..


----------



## xCondoRx (15. Oktober 2004)

funnytommy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jedes mal beim Starten wird mir gesagt dass mein Computer nicht sicher ist..
> greets ft


Dann soltest du den vielleicht mal sicher machen .. Ist doch vernünftig, wenn der den User warnt.. Zur Not stellst halt die Balloon Tipps ab..


----------



## funnytommy (15. Oktober 2004)

Am liebsten würd ich das ganze Sicherheitscenter (Ballo Tips inklusive) abschalten! ;D


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. Oktober 2004)

Kein Problem: http://www.xp-antispy.org/.


----------



## funnytommy (17. Oktober 2004)

Danke für den guten Link! Hab gar nicht gewusst das es schon eine neue Version von Antispy gibt!
thx


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi

Ich hatte mit Servicepack 2 nur Probleme.... regelmäßige Abstürze probleme mit progs die sich nimmer starten ließen usw. 

Fazit:  Nie mehr XP, zurück zu Win2k Prof.


----------



## beruwe (11. Dezember 2004)

also seit gegrüßt

lange habe ich gewartet mit der xp-sp2 installation, dann doch noch durchgeführt.

ich mußte diesen schritt nach einer woche vermeintlich sorgenlosen betrieb doch noch bitter bereuen.

bei zufälligem gebrauch meines memorysticks (mit samt tool) stüzt der pc sofort beim einstecken des sticks   T O T A L  ab

laut support von ms sei ein treiber schuld

ich mußte aber feststellen , daß seit der installation von sp2 eine zusätzliche netzwerkkarte aufgetaucht ist diese nennt sich               microsoft tun-miniportadapter #2

diese lies sich weder deinstallieren noch mit passenden treiber installieren 

N U R   E I N E   D E I N S T A L L A T I O N  von SP2 brachte wieder einen problemlosen betrieb aller hard- und softwareinstallationen mit sich 

also mein ratschlag muß dann lauten FINGER  WEG  VON  SP2

es kann mit sicherheit nicht ausgereift sein oder dies wurde bewußt billigend in kauf genommen , um .........

tschüß

viel glück


----------



## Georg Melher (12. Dezember 2004)

beruwe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also mein ratschlag muß dann lauten FINGER  WEG  VON  SP2



Hi,

das ist doch Unsinn, zu empfehlen, das Service Pack 2 nicht zu installieren. Nur weil es bei Dir nicht läuft, heißt das nicht, daß es bei anderen auch nicht läuft. Ich kenne beispielsweise genügend User (mich eingeschlossen), wo es absolut keine Probleme gibt.
Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren...dazu sind die einzelnen Systeme einfach zu verschieden.


----------



## beruwe (12. Dezember 2004)

ich würde auch nichts dagegen sagen, wenn die Möglichkeit einer einfachen Reparatur per einlegen der Original-XP-CD  Option Reparatur weiterhin bestehen würde

aber nch Installation von SP2 ist diese Möglichkeit gänzlich zunichte gemacht

denn   """ das installierte Betriebssystem ist neuer als die zu installierende Version ""   mit anschließendem Abbruch


darum bin ich bisher gegen SP2!

danke


----------



## MCIglo (12. Dezember 2004)

Und mal ehrlich, was hat ein WinXP SP2 System, was man nicht auch mit SP1 oder SP0 haben kann (Außer weiteren DRM- und Spy-Funktionen)?

Mir fällt da jetzt gerade nichts ein, aber vielleicht jemandem von euch...


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Dezember 2004)

Die Diskussion hatten wir doch schon einmal in ähnlicher Form, bleibt bitte sachlich. Wer das XP SP 2 aufgrund von Problemen nicht verwenden kann soll für sich damit klar kommen und nicht allen anderen davon abraten. Ich selbst habe jetzt das SP2 auf 8 Rechnern mit unterschiedlicher Hardware installiert und nirgendwo gab es Probleme.

 Abgesehen davon sind 50% der Leute die wegen dem SP2 Probleme haben selbst verantwortlich. Weitere 40 % machen das SP2 für Fehler verantwortlich, für die das SP2 nicht wirklich verantwortlich ist und 10% haben tatsächlich vom SP2 ausgelöste Probleme. Das SP2 sollte im Idealfall per slipstreaming auf eine Windows Installations-CD gebrannt werden - damit gibt es am wenigsten Ärger.

*Aber vom SP2 abzuraten, weil es bei einem selbst nicht geht, ist extrem lächerlich und gefährlich. *Man erinnere sich an die aktuellen Sicherheitslücken die nur jene ohne SP2 treffen ....



> Und mal ehrlich, was hat ein WinXP SP2 System, was man nicht auch mit SP1 oder SP0 haben kann (Außer weiteren DRM- und Spy-Funktionen)?


 Just Read: http://www.theserverside.net/news/thread.tss?thread_id=27995


----------



## Alex Duschek (12. Dezember 2004)

beruwe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würde auch nichts dagegen sagen, wenn die Möglichkeit einer einfachen Reparatur per einlegen der Original-XP-CD  Option Reparatur weiterhin bestehen würde
> 
> aber nch Installation von SP2 ist diese Möglichkeit gänzlich zunichte gemacht
> 
> ...



Es gibt im Netz Anleitungen,um SP2 in eine Windows XP CD zu integrieren.Such mal bei Google,ich hab das auch gemacht und es funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## MCIglo (13. Dezember 2004)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Aber vom SP2 abzuraten, weil es bei einem selbst nicht geht, ist extrem lächerlich und gefährlich. *Man erinnere sich an die aktuellen Sicherheitslücken die nur jene ohne SP2 treffen ....



Wenn du auf BoFra anspielst: Es gibt eine Version, die auch MIT SP2 funktioniert (ist nicht 'in the wild'). Keine Version funktioniert aber bei standardmäßig sicheren Browsern (fireFox, Mozilla, Opera,...). Nutze selbst win2k SP3 (+ einzelne Patches) und habe/hatte noch nie Probleme.

Und noch 2 weitere 'Features' die SP2 angeblich hat:
- Der PopUp-Blocker von SP2 ist nutzlos:
http://www.malware.com/flopup.html
- Es gibt mitlerweile etwa 5 Wege, um die SP2-Firewall remote (z.B. über eine Website) abzustellen, bzw. so umzukonfigurieren, dass man ohne weiteres durch kommt.
(aus Sicherheitsgründen kein Link, aber die Möglichkeiten sind vorhanden!)


----------



## sHeN (13. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe positive und negative Erfahrungen mit SP2

 postiv:
 besserer schutz gegen spybots und dialer
 popup werden gekillt

 negative
 vieles läuft nicht mehr
 probeleme mit flash und shokewave


 Mein Tip
 Kauf dir Norten Internet Security 2005 (ca 60 €)

 kleines proggi aber Gold wert: PopUpStopper (freeware chip.de)

 Benutze Firefox und Mozilla Thunderbird


----------



## MCIglo (13. Dezember 2004)

sHeN hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe positive und negative Erfahrungen mit SP2
> 
> postiv:
> besserer schutz gegen spybots und dialer


Davor schützt man sich am besten mit Brain 1.0


> popup werden gekillt


Nicht mehr, gibt wie bereits gepostet ein Work-Around


> Mein Tip
> Kauf dir Norten Internet Security 2005 (ca 60 €)


NEIN! Software is so Nutzlos wie ein 5. Rad *am* Auto


> kleines proggi aber Gold wert: PopUpStopper (freeware chip.de)
> 
> Benutze Firefox und Mozilla Thunderbird


Wozu nen Pop-Up-Stopper, wenn mans mit Mozilla/Firefox auch one extra Software bekommt?


----------



## TanTe (13. Dezember 2004)

preko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das SP2 kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen, der mit WinXP arbeitet!
> Es stopft vorhandene Sicherheitslücken und die Firewall ist nun wirklich mal zu gebrauchen.


 Richtig es stopft Sicherheitsluecken  aber schafft gleichzeitig wieder neue die nur noch nicht so verbreitet sind (kommt noch ....).

 Die Fierewall ist sehr nutzlos weil: kann von mitlerweile jedem Script Kiddy umgangen werden.

 Der IE ist auch nicht mer zu benutzen staendig sagt der mir sowas wie "Kann kein Flash abspielen weil zu unsicher" Ich moechte aber  Flash abspielen koennen ohne das ich jedesmal wohinklicken muss (naja egal benutze eh Firefox). 

 Als ich das SP2 zum ersten mal installiert hatte (hab schon alles andere drauf gehabt)
 Lief alles sowas von grottenlangsam das ich Windoof neu insallieren musste!

 Als ich es dann als erstes sofort nach der Installation von XP SP2 draufspielte hat alles Einwandfrei Funktioniert. 

 mein Fazit: Wenn man einen alternativen Browser und eine andere Firewall benuzt kann man es ohne Probleme benutzen ... moechte ja auf dem neusten Stand bleiben um nicht von irgend einem Script Kiddy der irgendwo im Internet eine Monate alte Sicherheitsluecke gefunden hatt Opfer zu werden.
 Falls man schon sein Windoof individuell eingerichtet hatt mit Programmen : Finger weg!
 Gefaehrlich.

 PS wenn man nur Modem oder ISDN hat Lohnt sich das fast 1/4 GB grosse File nicht.


----------



## Paule (13. Dezember 2004)

TanTe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS wenn man nur Modem oder ISDN hat Lohnt sich das fast 1/4 GB grosse File nicht.



Man kann eine SP2 CD von MS bestellen, hab ich gemacht, war kein Problem, war nach ein paaren Tagen in meinem Breifkasten.
Ich hatte, bevor ich das SP2 installiert habe noch nie Probleme und jetzt mit dem SP2 hab ich auch keine Probleme, aber ich fühle mich sicherer.

MfG

Paule


----------



## MCIglo (13. Dezember 2004)

Pauleaber hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich fühle mich sicherer.


Genau das ist das Problem!
Ist mit DesktopFirewalls genauso.

Du *fühlst* dich sicherer, bist es aber nicht!


----------



## Paule (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich fühle mich in dem Sinne sicherer, dass ich weiss, dass mein System aktuell ist und viele Sicherheitslücken gestopft sind.Ausserdem denke ich mal, dass mein System schon sehr sicher ist.Liegt wohl vorallem am denkenden Benutzer vor meinem PC *gg*.

MfG

Paule


----------



## MCIglo (14. Dezember 2004)

Da kann ich nun natürlich nicht wirklich widersprechen...


----------

